# Dove hunt with a Taxidermist twist!



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

got to the link and read......
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=146651

There are several more auctions being posted, we will centralize in the buy, sell, trade........Please bid....and often!

Dave


----------

